# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  fornitore svizzero che fattura biglietti aerei

## giaste

Ho acquistato dei biglietti aerei, mi è arrivata la fattura dallo svizzero con descrizione codice iva "ESENTE IVA", come devo registrarla?
Necessita altri adempimenti oltre la regsitrazione contabile? Essendo la Svizzera un paese extra ue, penso di no, ma ancora non ho ben chiaro tutti i cambiamenti dal 2010 in merito alla territorialita' e nuovi codici IVA etc etc
Grazie

----------


## niron21

anche io ho lo stesso problema posso sapere come l'hai contabilizzata hai fatto l'autofattura??????
grazie

----------


## studiodefino

> anche io ho lo stesso problema posso sapere come l'hai contabilizzata hai fatto l'autofattura??????
> grazie

  idem come problema.... 
qualche illuminazione?

----------


## Rob62

ciao, non ho idea esattamente che documento arrivi da un agente svizzero, però (almeno in Italia) il fornitore del servizio è in effetti la compagnia aerea, essendo l'agenzia solo intermediaria (così come il "cliente" è il viaggiatore, cui è intestato il biglietto, quale controparte del contratto di viaggio), per cui l'autofattura (art. 9) va fatta solo per le commissioni che dovrebbero essere evidenziate separatamente. 
Il biglietto aereo è quello che conta per la contabilità generale (quindi fatene tenere copia) perché il documento dell'agenzia fa stato solo per le provvigioni e per motivare il pagamento alla stessa del biglietto, quale anticipazione. 
Roberto

----------


## studiodefino

Ciao Roberto 
ho due casi 
1 caso
volo roma new york fatturato da un'agenzia italiana come pacchetto volo roma new york (senza nessun altra distinzione) con l'art 74. 
come si registra in contabilità secondo te? 
2 caso 
volo roma new york acquistato on line
arriva la fattura da una società con sede a Chiasso (da qui il fornitore svizzero con inserimento in black list credo per ovvie ragioni) senza iva riportando il costo complessivo dell'operazione  
in fattura come oggetto non si distingue nulla tra viaggio e commissioni 
in questo caso come si registra? 
grazie ancora

----------


## Rob62

- per la fattura in 74 ter (emessa per evitare così far sapere al cliente il costo netto del biglietto), risulta allora globalmente un costo fuori campo IVA, quindi solo da contabilità generale. 
- per il documento svizzero farei un'autofattura per servizi non imp art 9, come se fosse fornito dalla compagnia aerea stessa. 
Ciao
Roberto

----------


## studiodefino

> - per la fattura in 74 ter (emessa per evitare così far sapere al cliente il costo netto del biglietto), risulta allora globalmente un costo fuori campo IVA, quindi solo da contabilità generale. 
> - per il documento svizzero farei un'autofattura per servizi non imp art 9, come se fosse fornito dalla compagnia aerea stessa. 
> Ciao
> Roberto

  grazie mille  
ma nella autofattura devo inserire l'iva al 20% e poi registrarla sia negli acquisti che nelle vendite...giusto?  
all'autofattura attribuisco n. 1 e data della fattura avuta dal fornitore svizzero? 
per notizia la fattura del fornitore è dataata 14 settembre. 
credo sia un po in ritardo con le registrazioni o sbaglio?

----------


## Rob62

l'autofattura va fatta art 9 perché sono servizi internazionali di trasporto persone  (come se fosse il biglietto in pratica), cosa che vale anche per le commissioni. 
Per la data, dovrebbe avere quella del pagamento; in effetti se l'hanno pagata in settembre è un po' in ritardo anche per la black list, ma francamente credo che la possibilità di una contestazione non sia molto maggiore di quella di una rapida riduzione del nostro debito pubblico. 
Ciao
Roberto

----------


## Rob62

mi sono accorto che ho tralasciato di aggiungere - nell'acquisto da fornitore svizzero - che la non imponibilità riguarda solo la parte italiana, quindi (per convenzione da ris 89/E 1997) il 38%, il resto è fuori campo art 7 quater. 
Ciao
Roberto

----------


## studiodefino

grazie mille per la precisazione 
pertanto (e per concludere) se l'importo della fattura ricevuta è 800 euro 
faccio un'autofattura di cui  
il 38% di 800 n.i. art. 9 
ed il resto f.c. art. 7 quater 
per la black list  
l'importo n.i. lo inserisco nel rigo A7 
e l'importo Fc nel rigo A10? 
attendo tue 
ti ringrazio ancora

----------


## studiodefino

[QUOTE=studiodefino;176730]grazie mille per la precisazione 
pertanto (e per concludere) se l'importo della fattura ricevuta è 800 euro 
faccio un'autofattura di cui  
il 38% di 800 n.i. art. 9 
ed il resto f.c. art. 7 quater 
per la black list  
l'importo n.i. lo inserisco nel rigo A7 (MI CORREGGO RIGO A24) 
e l'importo Fc nel rigo A10? (OVVIAMENTE IL RIGO CORRETTO E' A27) 
trattasi di servizi e non di beni
saluti

----------


## Rob62

sì è così, almeno in linea teorica. Se il biglietto lo comprava in Italia, dato che è come uno scontrino fiscale, andava direttamente a costo senza tanti problemi. 
Ciao 
Roberto

----------


## infoconsulenza

> sì è così, almeno in linea teorica. Se il biglietto lo comprava in Italia, dato che è come uno scontrino fiscale, andava direttamente a costo senza tanti problemi. 
> Ciao 
> Roberto

  Buona sera,  
in merito all'argomento trattato, e con riferimento ad un acquirente italiano, e considerato che l'art 7 quater sancisce che la territorialità sussiste in proporzione alla distanza percorsa nel territorio dello Stato, sono corrette le affermazioni che seguono  :Confused: : 
a) *viaggio extra o intra UE e fattura da Italia*: Iva 20 per la parte di viaggio in Italia e 7quater per la parte di viaggio all'estero; 
b) *viaggio extra o intra UE e fattura da Svizzera*: NI 9 per la parte di viaggio in Italia e 7quater per la parte di viaggio all'estero e autofattura rev.charge; 
c) *viaggio extra o intra UE e fattura da Francia*: Iva 20 (autofattura) per la parte di viaggio in Italia e 7quater per la parte di viaggio all'estero e autofattura rev.charge; 
d) *viaggio in Italia e fattura da Svizzera*: NI 9 (no autofattura rev. charge); 
e) *viaggio in Italia e fattura da Francia*: Iva 20 con autofattura rev. charge); 
f) *viaggio in Italia e fattura da Italia*: Iva 20;  
Grazie!

----------


## Rob62

Ciao, questo post parlava di biglietti aerei, se invece, come sembra, intendi parlare dei trasporti di persone in generale, puoi leggere sia questo articolo, di cui riporto un estratto:  Sui trasporti Iva a due vie  Esperto Risponde  _Per i viaggi delle persone
il confine definisce il prelievo 
La riforma Iva del 2010 non ha interessato il comparto del trasporto di persone. Sotto questo aspetto, infatti, viene confermato il criterio previsto dalla normativa previgente, secondo la quale «il luogo delle prestazioni di trasporto è quello dove avviene il trasporto in funzione delle distanze percorse» (articolo 48 della direttiva 2006/112/Ce e articolo 7 quater, lettera b, del Dpr 633/72).
Il criterio speciale previsto per il trasporto di persone si applica sia nel caso il cui il committente è un'impresa o un libero professionista (per esempio, acquisto di biglietti aerei da parte di un'azienda per i dipendenti mandati in trasferta all'estero) sia nel caso in cui il committente è un privato (per esempio, viaggio turistico).
In base alla regola prevista dall'articolo 7 quater, lettera b) del Dpr 633/72:
 se il trasporto si svolge esclusivamente in Italia è integralmente soggetto a Iva in Italia;
 se avviene esclusivamente all'estero (Ue e/o extra Ue), è completamente escluso dal campo di applicazione Iva;
 se avviene parte in Italia e parte all'estero, è soggetto all'imposta in Italia soltanto pro-quota, peraltro in regime di non imponibilità, per la parte corrispondente alla distanza percorsa nel territorio italiano: in quest'ultima ipotesi il trasporto dovrebbe dunque essere in parte non imponibile (tratta nazionale), in parte escluso dal campo di applicazione Iva (tratta estera).
Il criterio chilometrico
Nella prassi, esiste un'oggettiva difficoltà nella ripartizione analitica, in fattura, delle quote riferibili alla tratta nazionale e a quella estera. Per questo motivo, sovente si applica indiscriminatamente a tutto il tragitto il regime di non imponibilità: è il caso, per esempio, dei biglietti aerei per i voli internazionali. Il comportamento non appare sanzionabile purché, naturalmente, il trasportatore non utilizzi il beneficio del plafond o, al limite, lo faccia esclusivamente nei limiti in cui ne ha diritto.
Per i voli internazionali, in passato, il ministero delle Finanze ha riconosciuto delle percentuali forfetarie quale quota afferente lo spazio aereo sovrastante il territorio nazionale (risoluzione 405778 del 26 ottobre 1983 e risoluzione 89/E del 23 aprile 1997). Invece, la giurisprudenza della Corte di giustizia Ue ha chiarito che la disposizione comunitaria sul trasporto di persone implica che la suddivisione tra i vari luoghi sia fondata sul criterio delle distanze percorse (sentenza del 6 novembre 1997, causa C-116/96). Se si ammettessero principi diversi, ad avviso dei giudici comunitari, si finirebbe per privare il criterio in esame di qualsiasi valore reale, correndo il rischio di causare incertezze circa i metodi di ripartizione della base imponibile tra gli stati interessati. Il problema in Italia non sussiste perché anche per la tratta nazionale non si applica l'imposta. Non altrettanto si può dire di altri paesi comunitari._  
sia questi per le aliquote applicabili, di norma il 10 % per la parte italiana  Regime Iva applicabile al trasporto di persone FiscoOggi  TAXI ESENTE DALL'IVA PER PERCORSI INFERIORI A 50 KM su TAXI A ROMA 
Nei casi che hai segnalato, per la parte italiana dei viaggi internazionali si deve quindi applicare nelle fatture la non imponibilità qualunque sia il fornitore e la differenza consiste solo nel fatto che si tratterà di fattura (italiana), fattura integrabile o autofatturabile (UE) o autofattura (Extra UE). 
Per quelli nazionali il punto d) per me è da autofatturare con il 10%  
Ciao
Roberto

----------


## infoconsulenza

> Ciao, questo post parlava di biglietti aerei, se invece, come sembra, intendi parlare dei trasporti di persone in generale, puoi leggere sia questo articolo, di cui riporto un estratto:  Sui trasporti Iva a due vie  Esperto Risponde  _Per i viaggi delle persone
> il confine definisce il prelievo 
> La riforma Iva del 2010 non ha interessato il comparto del trasporto di persone. Sotto questo aspetto, infatti, viene confermato il criterio previsto dalla normativa previgente, secondo la quale «il luogo delle prestazioni di trasporto è quello dove avviene il trasporto in funzione delle distanze percorse» (articolo 48 della direttiva 2006/112/Ce e articolo 7 quater, lettera b, del Dpr 633/72).
> Il criterio speciale previsto per il trasporto di persone si applica sia nel caso il cui il committente è un'impresa o un libero professionista (per esempio, acquisto di biglietti aerei da parte di un'azienda per i dipendenti mandati in trasferta all'estero) sia nel caso in cui il committente è un privato (per esempio, viaggio turistico).
> In base alla regola prevista dall'articolo 7 quater, lettera b) del Dpr 633/72:
>  se il trasporto si svolge esclusivamente in Italia è integralmente soggetto a Iva in Italia;
>  se avviene esclusivamente all'estero (Ue e/o extra Ue), è completamente escluso dal campo di applicazione Iva;
>  se avviene parte in Italia e parte all'estero, è soggetto all'imposta in Italia soltanto pro-quota, peraltro in regime di non imponibilità, per la parte corrispondente alla distanza percorsa nel territorio italiano: in quest'ultima ipotesi il trasporto dovrebbe dunque essere in parte non imponibile (tratta nazionale), in parte escluso dal campo di applicazione Iva (tratta estera).
> Il criterio chilometrico
> ...

  Ti ringrazio moltissimo per la disponibilità, la competenza e la pazienza.
Provo ad approfondire i vari aspetti, e magari riscriverò (spero meno castronerie possibili). 
Buon lavoro/serata/nottata!

----------


## Marelli1980

Buongiorno,
mi trovo il seguente caso:
un professionista italiano acquista il biglietto aereo (trasporto passeggeri) su internet. arriva la "prova d'acquisto" - che immagino sia una fattura, da parte di un fornitore di Las Vegas. La tratta copre solo territorio italiano. mi pare di capire leggendo l'art. 7-quater che la fattura dovrebbe essere assoggetta ad iva in Italia in quanto il viaggio è ivi svolto. Mi confermate l'interpretazione?
Vi ringrazio fin d'ora.

----------

